# Achat iPod 20G aux Etats-Unis



## viovio (30 Août 2004)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite acheter un ipod 20G et j'ai la possibilité de l'acheter aux U.S.A.
Est-ce intéressant ?
Merci


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

Tu vas peut-être trouver des infos dans ce sujet: Prix US iPod 4G.


----------

